# Your thoughts on Cadiz, Cacares, Huelva & Ronda



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi there,

Has anyone ever been to Cadiz, Cacares, Huelva or Ronda ?

If so, what did you think and would you consider either of them good places to live ?

I await your reply, Dave


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I stopped in Huelva once on my way from Sevilla to Portugal - it was only for a bottle of Brandy so cannot comment on whether its a nice place to live. However, Ayamonte looked nice from the Portugese side, it's on the banks of the Guardiana River.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> I stopped in Huelva once on my way from Sevilla to Portugal - it was only for a bottle of Brandy so cannot comment on whether its a nice place to live. However, Ayamonte looked nice from the Portugese side, it's on the banks of the Guardiana River.


I know a lot of people who live in Ayamonte

Although I believe there were a lot of property issues there at one time, they all love it there and say what a nice place it is to live.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I wasn't aware of property issues in Ayamonte as I've never researched the area but as you said, it is a very nice place, very pretty.


----------



## pablosho (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi we live in Jerez de la Frontera, Cadiz province and think its a fantastic place to live but you will need to speak Spanish and if you need to work it is difficult to find a job.
(SNIP)


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

pablosho said:


> Hi we live in Jerez de la Frontera, Cadiz province and think its a fantastic place to live but you will need to speak Spanish and if you need to work it is difficult to find a job.


The city of Cadiz is worth a look,a mixture of the old and the new,with some newer developments and nice beaches to the East side.
I once spent Semana Santa in the old part,will never forget it.
I only vaguely remember Cacares, but I believe it was an interesting and quite pleasant place.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you for your replies.

I think we will be making a trip down to the area to see if we can locate a decent property, as it sounds more up our street than most of the areas we have been looking into. I also had a conversation with a Spaniard from Valladolid the other night, who informs me that Cadiz and Huelva are really nice places to live.

Regards, Dave


----------



## pablosho (Jul 11, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> I think we will be making a trip down to the area to see if we can locate a decent property, as it sounds more up our street than most of the areas we have been looking into. I also had a conversation with a Spaniard from Valladolid the other night, who informs me that Cadiz and Huelva are really nice places to live.
> 
> Regards, Dave


Hi Sunny Spain,

As I mentioned above, if you get to Cadiz and you like it(SNIP) Cadiz capital is expensive to buy property due to the fact there isn't any land there for new builds.
It depends on your requirements and pleasures but the Costa de la Luz beaches are fantastic and inland rural property set in the micro climate that keeps everything so green in this area, is that much cheaper.
I wish you well in your search.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

pablosho said:


> Hi Sunny Spain,
> 
> As I mentioned above, if you get to Cadiz and you like it(SNIP)


May I ask, what is SNIP ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> May I ask, what is SNIP ?


It's me deleting unsolicited commercial URL's


----------

